# BlueX_v1: eating, lifting, resting



## BlueX_v1 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm going to see if I can keep one of these journals going, to help me with my diet more than anything else. This is the first time I have really taken weight training seriously and educated myself about it and looked at it as a lifestyle change rather than an activity. I'm pretty much on the far end of the hardgainer spectrum, so my program will reflect that, on the conservative side, until I get a better idea of what my body is capable of and responds best to. (Intro)
Age: 25. Height: 5' 10". Weight: 140 lbs. Male.

I'm going to try to consume 2650 calories daily (I have a desk job):
Initially trying 200g protein, 350g carbohydrates, and 50g fat for a 30/53/17 caloric ratio.

I will be doing a 4 week cycle, training an average 1.5 times per week-
Week 1: Upper on Monday, Lower on Friday.
Week 2: Upper on Wednesday only.
Week 3: Lower on Monday, Upper on Friday.
Week 4: Lower on Wednesday only.
I'll also be doing cardio in between, at least 3 30min sessions preferably via outdoor activities like biking and paddling.

Foods will be listed with macronutrient levels in the following format, to be calculated at the end of the day:
[g protein, g carbohydrates (g sugar), g fat]


----------



## BlueX_v1 (Jul 16, 2004)

7:00-
0g, 13g [13g], 0g  .5 cup apple juice and 5g creatine

8:30-
10g, 80g [10g], 2g    2 cups wheat chex
9g, 12g [12g], 0g     1 cup nonfat milk
4g, 16g [6g], 2g       Kashi golean snack bar, sample size
                             Multivitamin

11:00-
5g, 30g [11g], 7g     2 Nature Valley peanut butter granola bars
3g, 20g [18g], 1g     ~4 oz lowfat fruit yogurt
0g, 0g, [0g], .7g      Fish oil cap

13:30-
26g, 0g [0g], 3g      1 grilled chicken breast
(unknown)              Squash caserole, homemade w/ cheese and breadcrumbs


----------



## BlueX_v1 (Jul 19, 2004)

Weekends...argh. I have to do better.


----------



## BlueX_v1 (Jul 19, 2004)

(ok, its too much of a pain to log the nutritional contents every time I post. I'll look them up and add them at the end of the day)

7:00 -
creatine with .5 cup of grape juice/'green goodness' juice.
(back to bed)

11:30 -
1 cup grape nuts cereal
1 cup 0% milk
6 strawberries
.5 cup cottage cheese
1 fish oil cap

14:30 -
half a large chicken breast
1 cup whole grain pasta
.5 cup spaghetti sauce
.5 cup fresh blueberry/strawberry cobbler
1 multivitamin

16:30 - 
2 fish oil caps
1 cup 0% milk
1 scoop egg and whey powder
2 slices home made whole wheat bread
6 strawberries

21:00 - 
baked cod
barley 'salad'
steamed broccoli and carrots
3 california rolls
mixed fruit tartelette


----------



## BlueX_v1 (Jul 20, 2004)

8:00 - 
2 cups cheerios
1 cup 0% milk
1 orange

10:30 -
6 oz fruit yogurt

11:30 - 
Leg workout:
 20 rep squats on smith machine. 50lbs on bar.
 12 calf raises on leg press machine at 130lbs.
 8 closing thigh adductor things, arbitrary #10 plate
 8 opening thigh adductor things, arbitrary #10 plate
 8 back hyperextensions with a 35lb plate.
Feel like puking

12:00 -
1 scoop egg and whey powder
1 cup 0% milk
1 nature valley fruit and nut chewy granola bar
1 apple

14:00 - 
baked cod
barley 'salad'
steamed broccoli and carrots

17:30 - 
1 scoop egg and whey protein powder
1 cup 0% milk
creatine (because I forgot to take it to work for after training)

20:00 -
half chicken breast
small amount of whole grain noodles and tomato sauce

21:30 -
.5 cup cottage cheese


----------



## BlueX_v1 (Jul 21, 2004)

6:30 -
.5 cup green goodness juice
creatine

7:30 -
1 scoop egg and whey protein powder
.5 cup 0% milk
.5 cup oatmeal
1 apple

10:00 -
fruit and nut granola bar
.5 cup 0 fat cottage cheese
2 fish oil caps
1 multivitamin

12:30 - 
Large tuna sandwich on home made whole wheat bread

3:30 -
1 scoop egg and whey protein powder in water


----------



## BlueX_v1 (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok, found fitday.com...much easier I'm afraid, so I'm letting this journal die and I'm moving over there. http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/CalendarTab.asp?Action=SetDay&NewYear=2004&NewMonth=6&NewDay=22&Tab=Foods


----------

